# LL Regency Bey



## cacowit (Jan 6, 2010)

“What is man without the beasts? If all the Beasts were gone, man would die from a great lonliness of the spirit.
For whatever happens to beasts, soon happens to man. All things are connected.” Chief Seattle

LL Regency Bey born May 13, 1985 son of Bey El Bey and Sopheyna past over the Rainbow bridge. We tried so hard to find him a forever home after his lifelong owner Claudia Collier of Laurel Lane Arabians In North Carolina past on, but after finding him foundered in his stall early Monday morning we had to make the hard decision to end his suffering and let him go. He was such a good boy. We feel he chose his forever home in the green pastures near his barn. Rest in Peace old man.


----------



## TheGoldenFilly (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful horse. Sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry for your loss, i know how it feels :'(


----------

